

Three effective tips to get started with conversion rate optimization - paraschopra
http://www.wingify.com/conversion-blog/three-effective-tips-to-get-started-with-conversion-rate-optimization/

======
dmix
>For example, commonly used examples of less effective call to action are
“click here”, “submit”, “read more,” etc.

>Instead, you should use more descriptive and persuasive text that tells your
visitors where they are going and why they should go there.

Interesting how on their homepage the most noticeable buttons say "Learn More"
and "Get Started Now", both generic and not very descriptive.

~~~
paraschopra
Homepage is a very bad example of conversion optimization, there are so many
possible _next_ things to explore for a visitor. If it were a landing page, I
would have been very concerned. On homepage, having descriptive buttons can be
suboptimal in some cases.

------
JoeAltmaier
Great advice! DropBox could use some of this. I was initially confused and
rejected DropBox because I misinterpreted their download links. I only dwelt
2.7 seconds before hitting Back, but I suppose I'm somewhere in the middle of
the bell curve on that.

